# Arena taking shape!



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/0721/1408493.html


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I can just bet money that the New Orleans fans are excited about their team and arena. I think I read where they are playing the Jazz in their first home game?


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah, we are playing the Utah (...New Orleans...) Jazz in our inaugural game. What a night that will be. The Jazz are going to wear retro jerseys. That will make it a little tougher to root against them, but I am sure we can find a way! I cannot wait!!!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Will you get to see the game in person? If so, I hope you give a good post on the game, the atmosphere, and the welcome the city gives their new team and of course, their old Jazz team, too.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> Will you get to see the game in person? If so, I hope you give a good post on the game, the atmosphere, and the welcome the city gives their new team and of course, their old Jazz team, too.


Yes, I will be there. I have paid my deposit on my season tickets and any day now we should have seat selections. That is one game I would not miss!!


----------

